# Just wonderin



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

I was just wondering why I never see any pistols for sale. Is there state laws prohibiting the sale of pistols? Thanks


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

There are no laws that I am awaire of that would bar the sale of handguns. As I understand the ND gun laws you can sell a gun rifle and shotgun to another ND resident as long as they are 18 years old or older, yoiu have no reason to believe that they would be barred from gun ownership due to convictions and or drug arrests or mental issues. The same goes for handguns but the mimimum age is 21. Sales from one state to another state would be likely an issue for most gun sales, but most people seem to not be as concerned with rifle and shotgun sales of this type, even though there are likely laws that would say that a third party with an FFL should be involved with this type of sale.


----------

